# Newbie: I would like to build my first TM bookshelf enclosures (sealed)



## rentonhighlands (Mar 24, 2010)

Newbie: I would like to build my first TM bookshelf enclosures (sealed)
I would like to understand how to use the online enclosure calculator. Would the forum suggest a calculator to use? 
I do not know how to build crossovers so my plan was to use some pre made ones from parts express
My listening area is a table that is 7’ long and 4’ deep. The speakers will be placed at each end making them a proximally 3.5’ feet from where I sit. 

These are the speakers I plan to use.
Tweeter: 1” silk dome 
Woofer: 6.5” driver

I would like to build something that mimics the Quad 11L2 
I am after to reproduce base in the frequencies you would hear from the kick drum on a drum set.

Where does the forum suggest starting?
Thanks in advance for all the help. I am open to all suggestions.


----------



## evilskillit (Oct 7, 2008)

This has those drivers. Not sealed, tho you could stuff the port.
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-640

Be fore you go too crazy trying to come up with your own design read this.
http://sites.google.com/site/undefinition/diy-mfaq

And consider all the really great proven DIY designs out there that already exist. There arent' a ton of sealed bookshelves but there are probably a few, or you could build some ported ones sealed, tho they will have less bass. There is 1 I can think of that uses a passive radiator. Seriously consider what you want to do then let us know and we'll be happy to help as much as we can.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

evilskillit said:


> Be fore you go too crazy trying to come up with your own design read this.
> http://sites.google.com/site/undefinition/diy-mfaq


That site is just about as good of a back and forth for someone thinking about getting into this hobby as I've seen. There is so much to getting a speaker right, that it would be nearly impossible to guide someone without the tools to get a good design.

I'd take a look at the various kits already developed from Zalytron, Madisound, Parts Express, ZaphAudio and diyaudio.com and see if you can find one that looks like what you're looking for.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

+1
Also you can check out these designs http://techtalk.parts-express.com/showthread.php?t=211558&AID=1482282&PID=2777698


----------



## evilskillit (Oct 7, 2008)

++1 Good call. I was thinking of posting a few links to DIY designs but thats basically all the good ones in one place. Check em out, surely you'll find one that suits you.



buggers said:


> +1
> Also you can check out these designs http://techtalk.parts-express.com/showthread.php?t=211558&AID=1482282&PID=2777698


----------



## rentonhighlands (Mar 24, 2010)

Awesome: thanks for the links checking them out now.


----------

